# Humidity



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well we have settled in brilliantly but my other half is struggling with the night time humidity , we have loads of fans on but she is still struggling , can anyone recommend anything I can try apart from putting on the air con , thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gasman1065 said:


> Well we have settled in brilliantly but my other half is struggling with the night time humidity , we have loads of fans on but she is still struggling , can anyone recommend anything I can try apart from putting on the air con , thanks


I am afraid that the humidity is the one thing that is not easy to do anything about.
We have a ceiling fan on plus a pedastel fan right at the foot of the bed and to be honest for the first time this year after being here for almost 11 years we are talking about having a pedastel fan each rather than one in the centre of the bed.

However the forecast is that in the next few days it will get a little bit less hot and humid.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Veronica at least she will be happy with the news about the next few days , she loves the warm weather but it's just night time she struggles 😓


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

You could buy a dehumidifier........


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> You could buy a dehumidifier........


We have one and it works well but it is to noisy to have on during night so it is off. 

The strange thing that I dont understand is that the humidity we measure with two different meters is only 36% for the moment, lower that ever


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Could you not dehumidify the room for a couple of hours before going to bed? Or would the humidity jump right back up as soon as the machine is turned off?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Could you not dehumidify the room for a couple of hours before going to bed? Or would the humidity jump right back up as soon as the machine is turned off?


A humidifier is only any good if all windows are closed. In this heat that is worse than letting the humidity get in.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Carefull Veronica , a dehumidifier and a humidifier are different beast . 

We are happy to run our aircon overnight while this hot spell lasts , when it's over we will get back to windows open and fans on .

Personally I like the aircon on , the sound and being cool gives me a great nights sleep , we have ours set to 28 c .


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

madcow said:


> Personally I like the aircon on , the sound and being cool gives me a great nights sleep , we have ours set to 28 c .


We've had ours set at 22c, but in this heat it struggles to cool the room lower than 24c, and the past 2 nights its not been able to cool the room lower than 26c.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

madcow said:


> Carefull Veronica , a dehumidifier and a humidifier are different beast .
> 
> We are happy to run our aircon overnight while this hot spell lasts , when it's over we will get back to windows open and fans on .
> 
> Personally I like the aircon on , the sound and being cool gives me a great nights sleep , we have ours set to 28 c .


woops typo.

I hate aircon, never use it and we find the sound of fans to be soothing, also helps to deaden the sound of distant dogs barking.


----------



## raprog (Nov 23, 2014)

We decided to put our AC on today only to find out that the compressed has had its day and leaking, the unit in the lounge is not working and also the one in our bedroom. The only one any good is the one in twin bedroom, where we will be sleeping tonite. Tested it this afternoon just to see what it was like......amazing and running at 27, after not having much sleep the last few nights our siesta lasted 4hours lol. Looks like we will be sleeping well tonite. Have been told they are expensive to run, but if it's only a couple weeks surely it's worth it........beauty sleep......


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

raprog said:


> We decided to put our AC on today only to find out that the compressed has had its day and leaking, the unit in the lounge is not working and also the one in our bedroom. The only one any good is the one in twin bedroom, where we will be sleeping tonite. Tested it this afternoon just to see what it was like......amazing and running at 27, after not having much sleep the last few nights our siesta lasted 4hours lol. Looks like we will be sleeping well tonite. Have been told they are expensive to run, but if it's only a couple weeks surely it's worth it........beauty sleep......


I am really surprised that our electricity bill is not bigger. We run the a/c in the office now very much, so the dog has a cool place to escape to.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

We've been running at least 1 a/c unit or another probably about 18-20 hours per day since for June and July and our latest bill covering that period was 209 euros.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Aircon is there to be used...it is not a pretty ornamental feature on your wall!! Sleep mode in the evenings almost makes ours silent and it is worth a few extra euros for a decent nights sleep...anyone can be uncomfortable. Fans can only so so much, and if it is too warm then all they do is move the warm air around...


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I thought that they had done some research into the use of aircon, that showed it causes the chest to dry giving rise to breathing difficulties, or perhaps that was just people with asthma.
Just a thought.

Cheers


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I have astmha and do not have any problems with the A/C.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

zach21uk said:


> We've been running at least 1 a/c unit or another probably about 18-20 hours per day since for June and July and our latest bill covering that period was 209 euros.


Well worth it in my opinion! It has just been too very hot! To the person who mentioned AC causing breathing problems we don't have any issue with it. We have an 8 year old with asthma and it has been set at 25/ 26 in his room and left on all night and no problems.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The first summer we were here we used our aircon and I ended up with a very severe chest infection which took over 8 weeks and 4 different courses of antibiotics to clear up. It took so much out of me it took months to get over it completely. Perhaps I was just unlucky but that certainly put me off using aircon.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

You may find that your illness was caused by bacteria that can thrive in AC that is not, or has not been cleaned for a while....same happened to us in Italy, the units had not been used or cleaned for quite a while.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hudswell said:


> You may find that your illness was caused by bacteria that can thrive in AC that is not, or has not been cleaned for a while....same happened to us in Italy, the units had not been used or cleaned for quite a while.


It was a brand new apartment with brand new units. But yes tests showed that the illness was caused by the sort of bacteria that thrives in aircon units.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

You can buy antibacterial cleaner fromSuperhome centre for aircons, I tend to use it every couple of months.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hudswell said:


> You can buy antibacterial cleaner fromSuperhome centre for aircons, I tend to use it every couple of months.


That is good to know. Ours are serviced and cleaned once a year but it is probably cheaper to do it ourselves.


----------

